# PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

					Der Epic-PC ist der erste PCGH-PC mit einer superschnellen M.2-SSD und kann dank 6-Kern-CPU und GTX 1080 auch bei den restlichen Komponenten überzeugen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Januar 2017)

Darf man fragen aus welchem Grund man sich hier für die ASUS 1080 entschieden hat ?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (3. Januar 2017)

Moin, moin!
Das würde mich auch interessieren, da der Vorgänger (ohne Advanced) sehr laut ist!
Sollte sich in der 'kurzen' Zeit so viel verbessert haben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Januar 2017)

Asus hat nachgebessert, die Strix Advanced ist jetzt wirklich sehr leise. Sieht man auch schön im Vergleich mit den anderen PCGH-PCs, dass Asus genauso leise ist, 0,2 Sone im 2D- und 1,0 Sone im 3D-Betrieb sind schon extrem leise: PCGH-PCs


----------



## Wanderer1980 (5. Januar 2017)

hi
seit wann gabs ein Refresh bei der Asus 1080 welche jetzt leiser ist????
was wurde hier "nachgebessert"??

hab ich das wirklich komplett versäumt?
lg


----------



## Wanderer1980 (5. Januar 2017)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Das würde mich auch interessieren, da der Vorgänger (ohne Advanced) sehr laut ist!
> Sollte sich in der 'kurzen' Zeit so viel verbessert haben?



Advanced war doch nur die "normale - nonOC " version oder?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (29. Januar 2017)

Moin, moin! 
Mal wieder eine Frage an das kundige Fachpublikum:
Wenn ich diesen Rechner (alles identisch), aber dafür mit der neuen Plattform 2066 konfiguriere, habe ich dann einen GROSSEN Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit oder überhaupt einen Vorteil?

Noch einen angenehmen Sonntag abend wünscht, 
Lichtfaenger


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

Da keiner weiß, was die 2066er-Plattform überhaupt bringen wird, kann dir das keiner sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Januar 2017)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Mal wieder eine Frage an das kundige Fachpublikum:
> Wenn ich diesen Rechner (alles identisch), aber dafür mit der neuen Plattform 2066 konfiguriere, habe ich dann einen GROSSEN Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit oder überhaupt einen Vorteil?
> 
> ...



Moin, stimme dem zu, kann noch keiner sagen, aber vermutlich sind es +10% CPU-Leistung wie immer, also für die meisten User völlig egal


----------



## Crackpipeboy (31. Januar 2017)

Der erste PC den ich in seiner Konfiguration sehr gut finde. Allerdings ist der einzige Kritikpunkt die nur 2400Mhz starken Speicher. Hier dürfte es doch wesentlich mehr sein. Lieber "nur" 16 oder 24Gb Speicher dafür mit 3000Mhz aufwärts. Ich denke das würde gefühlt mehr bringen.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (1. Februar 2017)

Mmmh. Sicherlich ist es (dann) weniger die Schnelligkeit vs. der aktuelleren Plattform! 
2011-v3 ist jetzt nicht mehr soo ganz taufrisch ...


----------



## Pupsi3D (13. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe ein ähnliches System wie dieses:
i7 6800k
asus strix a8g gtx 1080
asus x99 strix
32gb corsair vengeance led (4×8gb) 3000mhz
500gb samsung 750 evo
Bequiet siöent loop 280
bequiet dark power pro11 850w
allerdings habe ich das gefühl mein pc müsste viel mehr leisung haben...ich habe in
 battlefield 1 gerade einmal 70 fps auf 1080p urtra settings. vsync ist deaktiviert und die gpu ist zu 100% ausgelastet. Ich weiß nicht an was es liegen könnte...ich habe win 10 64bit instaliert allerdings ohne es win lizens also noch nicht aktiviert...
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2017)

An der Auflösungsskalierung rumgespielt?


----------



## Pupsi3D (17. Februar 2017)

Was ist auflösungsskalietung?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn du in BF1 alles auf Ultra hast und die Grafikkarte bei 100% liegt, ist eben nicht mehr drin.
Du kannst ja die Details herunter fahren um zu schauen, ob du mehr FPS bekommst.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du in BF1 alles auf Ultra hast und die Grafikkarte bei 100% liegt, ist eben nicht mehr drin.
> Du kannst ja die Details herunter fahren um zu schauen, ob du mehr FPS bekommst.



Mal eine Frage von mir: Sollte die Konfig denn (immer noch) nicht ausreichend sein, um hier alles in 'Ultra' darzustellen?
Immerhin ist es doch ein 6-Kerner, mit (eigentlich) ausreichender RAM-Bestückung und die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls recht potent!


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Grafikkarte bei 100% Last ist. ist es egal, ob du einen 4 oder 40 Kerner drin hast, die Grafikkarte ist am Limit.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (18. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte bei 100% Last ist. ist es egal, ob du einen 4 oder 40 Kerner drin hast, die Grafikkarte ist am Limit.


Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung, dass die 1080 (eigentlich) alles stemmen kann ... aber anscheinend wohl nicht. Ewiges Wettrennen. Je schneller die Hardware, so umfangreicher die Anforderungen der Software.


----------



## XXTREME (11. März 2017)

"Epic" .... alles klar .


----------



## Lichtfaenger (13. März 2017)

Seit  2 Tagen wird gemeldet, dass für den 'EPIC'-PC eine Preissenkung vorgenommen wurde. Wo kann ich die ersehen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. März 2017)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Seit  2 Tagen wird gemeldet, dass für den 'EPIC'-PC eine Preissenkung vorgenommen wurde. Wo kann ich die ersehen?



Auf der Alternate-Webseite sowie hier stehen jetzt die neuen Preise: PCGH-PCs


----------



## Lichtfaenger (14. März 2017)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auf der Alternate-Webseite sowie hier stehen jetzt die neuen Preise: PCGH-PCs



Oh. Ich war der Meinung, dass das noch die "alten" Preise sind ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. März 2017)

Nein, der Epic-PC ist seit Februar definitiv um 100 Euro günstiger geworden, siehe auch Print-Artikel...


----------



## Lichtfaenger (2. April 2017)

Moin, moin!

Habe gerade gesehen, dass sich was Neues in der Liste der verfügbaren PCGH-Systeme ergeben hat. 

Der EPIC-PC wird jetzt auch mit der 1080 Ti angeboten und der 6800 steht im Wettbewerb mit einem Ryzen 1800 X-Aufbau. 

Hier bin ich zum einen (wirklich) mal so richtig gespannt hinsichtlich der Preisgestaltung als auch der jeweiligen technischen Werte, die die (neuen) Systeme in den einzelnen Rubriken im Vergleich zueinander erzielen . . .


----------



## Nachty (2. April 2017)

Für Gaming Intel  

Zum Rechnen gern AMD  aber fürs Gaming unterste Schublade


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2017)

Nachty schrieb:


> aber fürs Gaming unterste Schublade



Da hat ja einer so richtig Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (12. April 2017)

Moin, moin!

Gibt es schon (ein ungefähres) Zeitfenster, wann die Ergebnisse aus den Tests mit den 'neuen' Ryzen' und '1080 Ti'-Kombinationen verfügbar sind?

Groetjes & Frohe Ostern!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. April 2017)

Moin, 

aktuell ist die 1080 Ti Strix immer noch nicht verfügbar, das hängt also einfach davon ab wann Asus liefern kann...


----------



## Lichtfaenger (20. April 2017)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aktuell ist die 1080 Ti Strix immer noch nicht verfügbar, das hängt also einfach davon ab wann Asus liefern kann...



dann kann man nur hoffen, dass hier bald erste Lieferungen eintreffen ...


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Juli 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Ryzen 5 1600(X) PCGH-Rechner aus?  Klar würde der sämtliche i5 7600(K) Rechner bis auf die Knochen blamieren und sie im Prinzip obsolet machen. Aber es ist schon erstaunlich sich das stärkste Zugpferd entgehen zu lassen. Die Míndfactory-Verkaufszahlen sind schon pervers momentan, locker auf i7-7700K Niveau im Wochenschnitt.


----------



## KaneTM (21. August 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Ryzen 5 1600(X) PCGH-Rechner aus?  Klar würde der sämtliche i5 7600(K) Rechner bis auf die Knochen blamieren und sie im Prinzip obsolet machen. Aber es ist schon erstaunlich sich das stärkste Zugpferd entgehen zu lassen. Die Míndfactory-Verkaufszahlen sind schon pervers momentan, locker auf i7-7700K Niveau im Wochenschnitt.



Über Preis-Leistung kann man bei Ryzen nun wirklich nicht streiten, die ist annähernd Konkurenzlos... aber "bis auf die Knochen blamieren"?


----------

